# Wet your pants m/c riding.............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Brain dead and body will soon follow if he keeps that up.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Easy peasy with no other traffic on the road..........


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Easy peasy with no other traffic on the road..........


Okay, so try this one on for size. :smt033


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so try this one on for size. :smt033


Easy peasy with no other traffic on the road.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Easy peasy with no other traffic on the road.......... :mrgreen:


Damn, you're a tough man to impress. :watching:

Looks as if I'm gonna have to up my game.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Damn, you're a tough man to impress. :watching:
> 
> Looks as if I'm gonna have to up my game.


Now that's a wet yer pants ride........ :mrgreen:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

McLaren 720S sports car 'destroyed' in crash day after it was bought | Fox News


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Now that's a wet yer pants ride........ :mrgreen:


I had no idea what he was saying the whole time, but he's one crazy MoFo.......if he's still alive.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> McLaren 720S sports car 'destroyed' in crash day after it was bought | Fox News


Having the money to buy something like that, doesn't always mean that one has the driving skills or common sense it might require.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Pikes peak in mph, crazy mofo in kph.
When did they pave pike's peak?
How many rear view mirrors are embedded in crazy mofo's ribs?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I had no idea what he was saying the whole time, but he's one crazy MoFo.......if he's still alive.


French?
Italian?

He was going by the road signs too quickly for me to read them.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> French?
> Italian?
> 
> He was going by the road signs too quickly for me to read them.


Let's split the difference, an Italian riding in France.
Since Italian is in my heritage, I do like mofo's style, but question his sanity.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

No thank you, motorcycles scare the shit outta' me. But I do love looking at and admiring them. If anything I'd want one in my living room so I can sit and stare at it. There's almost nothing that matches the beauty of those V-Twin Harley/Indian engines. They're so mechanical looking with their exposed push rod tubes. They resemble those rotary aircraft engines except with not as many cylinders. The engine in the last photo runs on turpentine.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> No thank you, motorcycles scare the shit outta' me. But I do love looking at and admiring them. If anything I'd want one in my living room so I can sit and stare at it. There's almost nothing that matches the beauty of those V-Twin Harley/Indian engines. They're so mechanical looking with their exposed push rod tubes. They resemble those rotary aircraft engines except with not as many cylinders. The engine in the last photo runs on turpentine.
> 
> View attachment 15696
> View attachment 15698
> ...


Never been a fan of HD. They're more interested in looks than performance and/or handling. Image means more to them than anything else. If you look cool, then you must be cool.

I've been neck deep in m/c's for well over 55 yrs. Started with a mini-bike and worked my way up from there. Raced dirt bikes, got my feet wet and learned the right way to ride, before hitting the street.

Rode while I was stationed in Europe. Had two bikes. A 900 cc Ducati Desmo, and a 1000 cc Laverda Jota. If you can ride in Europe w/o getting injured or killed, you can ride most anywhere.

Harley's can't run down the road pushing 100 or so. Not saying that's smart, but there are times when it's acceptable. At that speed and above, you want a bike that is bred to do that. A bike that say's to you.....I'm okay with this.

At one time, as I got older, I thought that maybe an HD might be in my future. It looks as if I'm going to run out of time before that moment arrives.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...The engine in the last photo runs on turpentine...
> View attachment 15708


 :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...Had...A 900 cc Ducati Desmo...


Having had that, and having ridden it successfully (proof: you're still here), why would you want a Harley?

The Ducati with a desmodromic-valve engine is to the Harley Davidson as a target-model S&W revolver is to a Glock.
...Or as a Mercedes 300 SL gull-wing coupe is to a Chevy Corvette.
...Or as a very fine Swiss wrist chronometer is to a grandfather clock.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Having had that, and having ridden it successfully (proof: you're still here), why would you want a Harley?
> 
> The Ducati with a desmodromic-valve engine is to the Harley Davidson as a target-model S&W revolver is to a Glock.
> ...Or as a Mercedes 300 SL gull-wing coupe is to a Chevy Corvette.
> ...Or as a very fine Swiss wrist chronometer is to a grandfather clock.


If HD paid more attention to handling aspects than to chrome, they'd be on to something. But, when they update a model, they simple add more chrome.

Motorcycles are dangerous enough. The more you can do to make them more safe, is a move in the right direction. Granted, I haven't looked at a new late model HD as of late. I have a HD dealer about 20 miles or so just down the highway. I used to stop by and go in and just look around a bit. I always minded my manners and was polite and courteous with the sales people. I never disparaged their product. It was interesting to talk with them and watch how they went about their business.

I do think that HD now has ABS on some of their models. I know that they have some _blacked-out_ models. No chrome at all. I'm thinking it's about time to stop back in and see what's up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Having had that, and having ridden it successfully (proof: you're still here), why would you want a Harley?
> 
> The Ducati with a desmodromic-valve engine is to the Harley Davidson as a target-model S&W revolver is to a Glock.
> ...Or as a Mercedes 300 SL gull-wing coupe is to a Chevy Corvette.
> ...Or as a very fine Swiss wrist chronometer is to a grandfather clock.


I realized that I didn't answer the question you asked of me.

I don't ride nearly as much as I used to. I suppose in some way, and for a variety of reasons, that's to be expected. But, that doesn't mean that I don't enjoy them as much. I actually look forward to, and enjoy them even more when I do get a ride in.

And, I'm now at an age that I reflect back on my life more now than ever before. Now that my parents and my youngest brother are gone, I find great comfort in reflecting back, and going for a ride is the perfect way to do that.

Anyways, back to your question. I thought that maybe as I did get older, my expectations of what I wanted and needed in a bike wouldn't be so important. Thought that maybe the only way to find out exactly what an HD is all about, would be to actually buy one.

I now realize that I haven't changed all that much. A good handling bike is still important to me as ever. I still like to twist the throttle and make it get up and go. I like that feeling of adrenaline that I get by doing that. I like the wind tearing at my jacket.

I could be okay with a Harley. I won't lie. It would still get me down the road and clear out my brain. But, I don't have to do that. I can pick and choose. The older I get, the more important that is to me to have that control. I know at some point, that won't be possible.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> *Never been a fan of HD.* They're more interested in looks than performance and/or handling. Image means more to them than anything else. If you look cool, then you must be cool.
> 
> I've been neck deep in m/c's for well over 55 yrs. Started with a mini-bike and worked my way up from there. Raced dirt bikes, got my feet wet and learned the right way to ride, before hitting the street.
> 
> ...


Not me, if I were to ever own a motorcycle that's the only make bike I would own. Maybe an old Indian? I'd want an old "Knuckle" or "Panhead". Like that white "Panhead" pictured. I'm enamored and fascinated by the looks of those V-Twin engines. My brother and father both had Honda Goldwings. They really liked them. Not for me though everything was covered up. I love the mechanicalness and sound of the old Harley's and Indian's. But I've got my hands full with antique cars and as I said motorcycles scare the shit outta' me. I went from my friends driveway into on coming traffic and slammed into a car with a Brigestone 125 when I was 14. The motorcycle went flying in the air and landed on top of the car. It was a miracle that I wasn't killed or all busted up, I wasn't even wearing a helmet. All I remember was *BAM*, and coming to in the middle of the highway with all these people staring down at me. My days of wanting a motorcycle were over. At one time I wanted to drive big trucks, went to a driving school and learned how to drive tractor trailers which arguably are just as dangerous. But there's just something about actually being in a motorcycle accident that has stuck with me for my entire life.

I've never been crazy about any foreign made vehicles be it motorcycles, trucks or cars. Not that there's anything particularly wrong with them. But it's always been American made vehicles for me. Harley's, and Indian's being the quintessential and iconic American bike. I'd still want to have a real nice "Pete" just for fun, that I'll never get over, but I just wouldn't want to do that for a living. That I learned from driving them.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Not me, if I were to ever own a motorcycle that's the only make bike I would own. Maybe an old Indian? I'd want an old "Knuckle" or "Panhead". Like that white "Panhead" pictured. I'm enamored and fascinated by the looks of those V-Twin engines. My brother and father both had Honda Goldwings. They really liked them. Not for me though everything was covered up. I love the mechanicalness and sound of the old Harley's and Indian's. But I've got my hands full with antique cars and as I said motorcycles scare the shit outta' me. I went from my friends driveway into on coming traffic and slammed into a car with a Brigestone 125 when I was 14. It was a miracle that I wasn't killed or all busted up, I wasn't even wearing a helmet. All I remember was BAM, and coming to in the middle of the highway with all these people staring down at me. My days of wanting a motorcycle were over. At one time I wanted to drive big trucks, went to a driving school and learned how to drive tractor trailers which arguably are just as dangerous. But there's just something about actually being in a motorcycle accident that has stuck with me for my entire life.
> 
> I've never been crazy about any foreign made vehicles be it motorcycles, trucks or cars. Not that there's anything particularly wrong with them. But it's always been American made vehicles for me. Harley's, and Indian's being the quintessential and iconic American bike. I'd still want to have a real nice "Pete" just for fun, that I'll never get over, but I just wouldn't want to do that for a living. That I learned from driving them.
> 
> View attachment 15714


Different strokes for different folks. Just as it should be. I hear what you are saying and do understand.

I know a couple of guys that own HD's. They're still my friends............:smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Having had that, and having ridden it successfully (proof: you're still here), why would you want a Harley?
> 
> The Ducati with a desmodromic-valve engine is to the Harley Davidson as a target-model S&W revolver is to a Glock.
> ...Or as a Mercedes 300 SL gull-wing coupe is to a *Chevy Corvette*.
> ...Or as a very fine Swiss wrist chronometer is to a grandfather clock.


When I was a kid just about every kid dreamed of owning a Corvette. Especially a big block Corvette. I built a '40 Chevy Coupe with a 350/370 small block Corvette engine. It had a 4.56 posi rear and was in the upper 11's low 12's in the quarter mile. Corvette's of today now come standard with 455 h.p. and the Z06 comes with a supercharged 6.2-liter V-8 that makes 650 hp and 650 lb-ft of torque. The 2018 Dodge Charger has an optional 707 h.p. engine. Those figures were unheard of in the muscle car era. Then came the early 70's and performance went to crap. I'm glad to see it's revived again, even though I'm now into those slow old 1930's vehicles that can't get out of their own way especially by today's standards. I love driving them for their historical significance more than anything, it's like being a part of a Rockwellesque America. Although I didn't grow up then it was an era that I kinda' wish (not including the war and depression) we had in America today.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Different strokes for different folks. Just as it should be. I hear what you are saying and do understand.
> 
> I know a couple of guys that own HD's. *They're still my friends............*:smt033


Just as long as they don't buy Taurus products or vote for Democrats. All kidding aside it doesn't matter to me what people buy it's their money and preference. But when they vote for Democrats all bets are off.

Sometimes I look on with envy when I see these riders roaring through the desert highways on their motorcycles. I suppose I could learn to ride at one of those riding schools just as I did with semi trucks, but I just can't bring myself to doing it. My father started riding when he was in his 60's. His first bike was a Suzuki GS 1100, he bought that after my brother bought the very same bike. They both then bought Goldwings a little over a year later. I tried to talk them into buying Harleys but they would have none of it. The Goldwings were pretty much a car on two wheels. Some of the dresser Harleys are like that too. Me? I'm a chopper kinda' guy if I was to ever have one. Mechanics and machinery are in my blood, it's part of my heart and soul. No tattoo's though.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> Just as long as they don't buy Taurus products or vote for Democrats. All kidding aside it doesn't matter to me what people buy it's their money and preference. But when they vote for Democrats all bets are off.
> 
> Sometimes I look on with envy when I see these riders roaring through the desert highways on their motorcycles. I suppose I could learn to ride at one of those riding schools just as I did with semi trucks, but I just can't bring myself to doing it. My father started riding when he was in his 60's. His first bike was a Suzuki GS 1100, he bought that after my brother bought the very same bike. They both then bought Goldwings a little over a year later. I tried to talk them into buying Harleys but they would have none of it. The Goldwings were pretty much a car on two wheels. Some of the dresser Harleys are like that too. Me? I'm a chopper kinda' guy if I was to ever have one. Mechanics and machinery are in my blood, it's part of my heart and soul. No tattoo's though.


I have to assume that you've never ridden a true chopper. I don't think anyone could design a more of a bad handling bike than a chopper. A hard tail (no suspension) small fuel tank, poorly placed seat, and a front end that hangs way out in front, that hits that pothole in the road long before you see it coming. Oh yeah, and handlebars (ape hangers) that raise your hands well above the level of your heart. You like numb arms and hands?

They're fun to look at though. Whole other issue when it comes to riding them. If you ride one w/o any tats, you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The chopper: a triumph of style over substance.
Much like a low-rider car...


I kinda like super-hottie-go-fasts; but for one to interest me, it's gotta corner like a "bathtub" Porsche.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I have to assume that you've never ridden a true chopper. I don't think anyone could design a more of a bad handling bike than a chopper. A hard tail (no suspension) small fuel tank, poorly placed seat, and a front end that hangs way out in front, that hits that pothole in the road long before you see it coming. Oh yeah, and handlebars (ape hangers) that raise your hands well above the level of your heart. You like numb arms and hands?
> 
> They're fun to look at though. Whole other issue when it comes to riding them. If you ride one w/o any tats, you're just asking for trouble.


You are indeed correct, the only motorcycle that I had ever ridden was a Bridgestone 125 and a short distance at that before coming to an abrupt halt. I've ridden mini bikes before that, but they had a centrifugal clutch powered by a 5 h.p. Briggs and Stratton lawnmower engine.

The kind of chopper I would want would be like the "Billy Bike" in Easy Rider except with a springer front end and a "Knucklehead", but a "Panhead" or an early "Shovelhead" would be okay too. I really like that white "Panhead" in the picture that I supplied. The only thing I would change are the handle bars and possibly exchange the "Fat Bob" tank for a "Peanut" tank. I'd also want a solo bicycle type seat riding on springs, get rid of the sissy bar, saddle bags and front fender. I'd have the rear fender chopped to just behind the seat. What the hell are you tryin' to do to me? I'm beginning to want one of those God damn things! As for the tats no way in hell, I'll just have to ride with my MAC 10 draped over my shoulder. This way no one will bother me.

I've only ridden as a passenger twice after the accident while in my late teens. Once after a night of hard drinking, on back of my friend's Kawasaki 500. We were going too slow, wobbling all over the road and could barely keep the bike from falling over, we only went for a few blocks before laying it down. We both lived close by and just left the bike there and staggered home. Another time I was on the back of another friend's Harley Sportster when he nailed it without warning, there was no sissy bar and I damn near went flying off the back. That would be my last and final motorcycle ride to this day. The shit we used to do as kids! I just thank God I got my shit together and quit all that crap shortly after high school.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The chopper: a triumph of style over substance.
> Much like a low-rider car...
> 
> I kinda like super-hottie-go-fasts; but for one to interest me, it's gotta corner like a "bathtub" Porsche.


I don't know Steve? Of course it's all a matter of opinion, but to me those low rider's look like hell, especially with their gaudy and hideous paint jobs. They look like somebody just took a car body with no chassis or suspension and threw some tires under the wheel wells.

As for me, my ultimate go fast would be a '67 Shelby GT 500 with inboard lights like the one that Jim Morrison had. Big Jimbo was the "Lizard King" I could just picture myself driving through the desert just as he did in one of those cars. But I still favor the 1930's American cars regardless.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Before I buy a bike, it has to meet my looks criteria. Once I get by that, it has to meet my dimensions criteria. I'm tall. 6-05 to be exact. I have a 36" inseam. I can't stand a cramped riding position, although I have owned bikes that were just such. The older I get, the less cramping I want.

I never got into hot cars and such. No sport cars, nothing exotic. Never owned a muscle car. That's not to say that I don't admire them though. I do!

I guess I put all that passion into m/c's. They have given me countless memories thru the years. I ran in a circle of friends that were into bikes. That _circle_ now includes just me. Some have passed, others I lost contact with. Some went their own way and moved on.

But, as I said, I still have the memories. And for those, I am very grateful.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So okay......here's how it usually works out for the majority of us.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

A poop your pants m/c ride.....
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2017/...monica-mountains-california-orig-trnd-lab.cnn


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

My grandsons really don't like my singing of this.

I never heard the origin of this song.
Flashback moment


----------

